# Steering problem, please help



## 04Max (Mar 3, 2004)

I have the 04 Maxima and it has been to the dealer time and time again. And the problem continues. 
When I get between 55-65 mph the steering starts to shimmy really bad. They changed tires did alignments and even said it was the rack & pinion. Still no solution.
Could someone please help. I am at a loss.

04MAX


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

04Max said:


> I have the 04 Maxima and it has been to the dealer time and time again. And the problem continues.
> When I get between 55-65 mph the steering starts to shimmy really bad. They changed tires did alignments and even said it was the rack & pinion. Still no solution.
> Could someone please help. I am at a loss.
> 
> 04MAX


if your dealer has tried to fix your Maxima more than 4 times and you have all the documentation, look into a lemon law attorney and get your money back and start over.


----------



## Newcar (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, I have the same problem. Every 55-65 mph then the steering is shacking & terrible vibration.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

maximadave said:


> if your dealer has tried to fix your Maxima more than 4 times and you have all the documentation, look into a lemon law attorney and get your money back and start over.


 do this...


----------



## paulpel (Mar 9, 2004)

*steering/alignment problems.*

No consolation, but my 2004 Maxima suffers from the exactly the same problem. I'm about to shell out $800 for new Michelins replacing the Contis that came with the car. Additionally with only 15K miles on the car I've had at least 9 alignments yet this thing continues to drift left. Although the dealer tries to convince it's either the tires or the road, independent alignment shops claim the problem is camber and caster related in both cases out approx 2/10 of a degree from right to left and these regretfully cannot be adjusted. Should I also look for lemon law lawyer.
Nissan....not a pleasant experience thus far.










04Max said:


> I have the 04 Maxima and it has been to the dealer time and time again. And the problem continues.
> When I get between 55-65 mph the steering starts to shimmy really bad. They changed tires did alignments and even said it was the rack & pinion. Still no solution.
> Could someone please help. I am at a loss.
> 
> 04MAX


----------



## Newcar (Mar 2, 2004)

Damm Nissan Maxima Design...

I bought this car for 4 weeks and brought this car to dealer service 2 times for shimmy really bad. And a new appointment is coming up because shift stick knob is loosing.

Newcar.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

For everyone that has problems....

Call Nissan at 1-800-NISSAN-1 and complain about your problem. They will give you a file number for your complaint. The more complaints they receive, the more chance something might be done about it......maybe a recall or something.

-Dave


----------



## Massgolfer7 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Steering Issues!!!!*

Well after numous visits, a set of tires and every possible adjustment......Nissan is aware of the problem BUT (don't ya know there is always a but) They have no fix at this time....ie its DEFECTIVE.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I have an 04 max and it is an SE and thus far no problems....Just wondering what model everyone had that was causing problems? SE or SL? After how many miles did the car start to shake? Also what region did the car come from and when was it built? If you look in the drivers side door you will see a tag with the info. Maybe they all came from the same plant?


----------



## satted (Jul 12, 2004)

*Mine is the SL*

Mine had a definite shake at 50-60mph. The second time I took it into the dealer, they rebalanced the wheels, and the problem was gone. I know that they had their senior tech do the balance. On the first trip, the rebalance did not work.

Maybe the wheels are difficult to balance??

David


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I had a slight wabble at about 60mph, it left at 70mph. It just started a week before a trip to NH. I switched the back tires to the front and visa versa and pumped them up to 34 psi and torgued the lugs at 75lbs. I was told that over torquing could damage the rims.

I know you may have a more serious problem but it is worth a try. I wouldn`t put goodyear RSA`s on a wheel barrow.


----------



## azschaefer (Sep 26, 2004)

*Steering Shimmy*

As of July 2004 Nissan released a Technical Service Bulletin to fix this problem. You should contact Nissan or your dealer to have this fixed. I have had the same problem since day 1 which was May 03 and have had new Goodyears put on, balanced, rebalanced, etc...nothing but frustration. I haven't had the TSB done yet because I'm fighting with my dealer and looking to go to a different dealer...


----------



## Nastar (Oct 6, 2004)

I had a similar problem when car was new, dealer tried balancing the tires several times and a alignment. Found that the Good Year tires had flat spots, Nissan authorised dealer to put Michelin Pilot Sport AS tires on vehicle and it solved the problem. The Good Year tires are junk..... According to the service manager................. Great dealership to work with.


----------

